# Help I'm depressed over husbands low sex drive



## Safari girl (Jan 16, 2015)

We have been married 20 years. My husband has type 1 diabetes. He had a normal sex drive 20 years ago but as the years went by he's sex drive was on the low side. He is 49 and I'm 48. He makes excuses why he's not interested in sex- stress, work, tired,headache , neck pain etc. 

He takes Viagra because of ED - sometimes it works and other times it doesn't. He complains that the Viagra gives him severe heartburn. 

My husband is touchy when it comes to sex. If the room is on the cold side he loses he's erection, when he's hot he'll lose the erection. 

As you imagine sex is not fun. I have tried herbs, vitamins but nothing seems to rise his drive. I had his testosterone checked 7 years ago it was borderline he was on the patches but it made him very agitated so he went off them. He tells me that with work and stress he doesn't think about sex. He does work hard . He is a nervous person and high strung. 

We have sex about 2 times a month. I would like it about once a week but it stresses me out and hurts to feel unwanted. Getting him in the mood is no easy chore. I am so jealous of women that there husbands are always wanting sex. It hurts inside. We tried having sex last week but he's erection was not hard and after awhile he lost it completely. I felt like crying because you can tell he's not enjoying the sex.

I feel worse now because I lost 60 lbs feel good about myself almost at goal weight but still with him the low sex drive is killing my confidence.

Any advice? I'm hurting inside


----------

